# Just for encouragement



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been doing some limited lead inspections for a painter who is getting 2 to 3 RRP exterior jobs a week.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Dean, glad to see you posting! So how come you are doing the inspections?
What makes it "limited"? Any new tips/tricks for washing?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris,

I found some statistics from the CDC saying that only 8% of 1960 thru 1977 homes have lead based paint. Convince a large painting contractor to let me do limited lead inspections on these home.

A limited lead inspection is the same as component testing. I only check the components that they would be disturbing.

It makes the contractor more competitive and helps them get jobs and make money.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am doing one that I had tested chips and found no lead, but testing on the building revealed that the lower layers were not lead but the layer from the top was lead. I had missed it since so far the lower layers have been lead and I sanded the chips from the back side. When testing on the building sanding from the top down, the lead layer was better exposed and showed up right away.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I am doing one that I had tested chips and found no lead, but testing on the building revealed that the lower layers were not lead but the layer from the top was lead. I had missed it since so far the lower layers have been lead and I sanded the chips from the back side. When testing on the building sanding from the top down, the lead layer was better exposed and showed up right away.


Yeh, you got to make sure you test all the layers. Following the directions on testing kits help 

Just making sure that for exterior painting you (Certified Renovator) know that you have to check each and every component, which could be up to a 100 spots (depending on what you're painting).


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Checked a 1950 exterior today (as lead inspector) and found it clear as a bell.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the Sales Manager of the painting company I mentioned in post 1.

They are expanding their office space. He also mentioned that they are getting jobs BECAUSE they are a Lead Safe Certified Firm and their competitors aren't even bringing the subject up.

He is amazed, because he thought with all the illegal companies around ... he would end up with less work on pre-78s. The opposite is happening.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the one I did, the lead layer was very thin one coat of brown under the top layer of brown and just did not get picked up well. I know to check all layer, just in this application the very narrow layer was not easily exposed well enough. Could not even tell there were 2 layers of brown at first.

It still is a crock that a "lead assessor" can test 20 some sites and and RRP certified contractor has to check over 100 for the same project. That makes this whole thing a complete waste of time for me if it is a job where following the rules impose significant costs.


----------

